# 5000K T8 natural sunlight bulbs good for plants ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

anybody grow with these ?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ifthey have peaks in the blue and red they will grow plants. Question is >> how much green is in them and how strong are the peaks in the blue and red and where do the peaks occur. Do you have a spectral output graph for this bulb?


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont have it - oh well


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Give me the name and bulb info. I might have it.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

check your PM's - i am sure you can direct me to what i want without studying this and that - hahahahahaha - i think you already know whats good in a 48 inch T8 - i have found some - but the prices are outrageous - thanks !


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I saw your PM this morning but my answer will be too long to have done so at work.
I will get to it in a few minutes.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

really ? work was always my favorite place for doing non-work things - hahahahahaha


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ya, I love ripping off the evil Corporate Empire too BUT I do have work I actually have to get done.[smilie=n:


----------

